
40% of D&D Players Are 25 or Younger - EndXA
https://comicbook.com/gaming/news/dungeons-and-dragons-demographics-2020/
======
PaulHoule
I know many teens are into it today.

I got my son and one of his friends into RPGs with the game "Toon"; now his
friend is a D&D DM.

I don't mind playing D&D but I wouldn't want to DM it. You need too many books
and need to learn a lot to keep the game running smoothly. Also you have to
deal with game balance issues AND players who take their characters too
seriously.

I think newer D&D games use just the d20, but polyhedral dice are not as fun
as they sound when you have to stop the game to find the d4 that rolled under
the rug. Maybe if you spent $200 to fill up a cauldron with polyhedral dice it
might be OK, otherwise it is just another distraction.

I like "Toon", "Paranoia" and "Call of Cthulhu" all because these are
simplified games that have biases in them that make "game balance" a non-issue
and (in the case of the last two) characters don't last long enough for
players to get overly attached.

If I have no campaign set up, no ideas, and people want to play Paranoia I
will give them some prerolled characters and then ad lib a trip to the
briefing room in an Alpha Complex so dangerous that they never make it.
Usually they have a blast.

~~~
mydongle
It's too bad we're gonna have to cancel the game because people think the
game's depiction of orcs is racist. All good things come and go.

